# Solved: A 27in monitor or a 40in TV?



## beastmith (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, so my past threads were about just monitors, and I decided to buy the 27in monitor instead of the 23.6/24in monitor. Mainly for gaming and mostly watching a lot of movies/videos.

27in ASUS: $280: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236091

40in TV TCL: $320: http://www.amazon.com/L40FHDF12TA-40-Inch-1080p-2-Year-Warranty/dp/B004UETB20/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

The price of the tv on how much size it increases is such a bargain. But ASUS is a well-known brand and from reviews it works very well. The TV however has 3 hdmi's, it's perfect. I can connect my ps3, tv reciever and probably my pc. If i'm going to get that 40in tv, The TV will be about 2 feet away from me when I'm playing games on pc (it'll be my monitor, in fact.) but then watching movies I'll be on my bed (about 9 feet away from where the tv/monitor will be placed) and obviously the 40in will be perfect size, i guess. The ASUS will be best for gaming, but the 40in will be best for watching movies or probably a bit of gaming. Which is worth buying? is the 40in worth buying for $40 more if I'm going to be playing it on pc games, and watch movies from my ps3?


----------



## moreland (Jan 31, 2012)

buy both, in case one breaks down


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My next TV or Monitor will be a LED back-light version.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The monitor supports resolutions up to 1920 x 1080. The TV manual doesn't state the maximum resolution for computer connections which is describes as going through the VGA port in which case you wouldn't reach HD resolutions.

Without clear documentation on the maximum computer resolution of the TV, I wouldn't buy it with the intention of using it as a monitor. You'll probably be disappointed with the resolution.


----------



## beastmith (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply but I hope you know that I can also use an HDMI cable to connect from my gfx to the TV.
Though I just bought the 24in ASUS LCD monitor because I've heard bad reviews on LED monitors. It is energy efficient and have brighter colors, LED's mostly have really bad Black level. Most reviews said that the blacks are a bit washed.. kinda blueish as some say. And I have an old Acer 20in LCD, the color and blackness of that monitor if I compare to my new 24in lcd monitor is still better. Though with a little tweaking on the new monitor, and using my graphics card's color settings, I got it to the point where I can still have the Bright, Vibrant color and a decent Black-level. Even with the ASUS 24in lcd monitor, the black-level is quite washed out of the box. 

This thread is solved, thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Whether or not your can use an HDMI cable has nothing to do with the resolutions the TV supports.


----------



## beastmith (Sep 8, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> Whether or not your can use an HDMI cable has nothing to do with the resolutions the TV supports.


Hi both the TV and the monitor support 1080p. I'm not sure what you're trying to point out. Pardon me if I sound kind of rude, my level of comprehension is bit low due to (my excuse) the language I use. English isn't my native language.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm referring to DPI resolution, not HD lines of resolution. Two different things. I'm not sure of exactly how to state it especially if you're also not familiar with video terminology.

A 32" TV may display 1080p and a 60" TV may display 1080p. Does that mean they have the same DPI resolution? Of course not. Things are "bigger" on the bigger TV. It all depends on what you're trying to use the TV for as a display. People are often disappointed when connecting their *huge* TVs to their computers and then see bigger icons, not more more icons.


----------



## beastmith (Sep 8, 2009)

I might be understanding it wrong but are you referring to the spaces or the size of the pixels from a smaller monitor to larger size?


----------

